# p239 holster



## canrunin (Dec 23, 2008)

ive been looking for a holster for my p239,nobody has one in stock.I would prefer a paddle holster. anybody know a good place to get one that I dont have to wait for months?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

If it's a simple paddle, try Fobus. I own a Fobus for every gun I own, absolutely love them for OWB carry. They are quick to ship as well.


----------

